# MAC Collection + Swatches



## BeautyHeartUs (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I really like Mac makeup and I started collecting almost 1.5 years ago  I made a video showing all my products plus swatches!!! I would love to hear or see thru pics or a video what your Mac collection looks like. I know my collection isn't the biggest but for a 17 year old girl, I still have way way way to much, do have a job though!!! Hope to hear from you guys  Xoxo Robin


----------



## MACkilledme (Aug 14, 2013)

great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it is not the quantity that counts it is the quality


----------



## BeautyHeartUs (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you!! I now I work hard to buy the products and think long before just buying something from MAC, thank you for watching


----------



## MACkilledme (Aug 14, 2013)

I love your nail polish in the video could you tell me what it is please ? It looks sooo nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ps: you're making me want to buy Dainty the color is amazing !!! How is the staying power (because you said that the MUA told you it wouldn't stay as long as a matte blush  ) ?


----------



## BeautyHeartUs (Aug 14, 2013)

Ooooh God I don't know for sure but I believe I was wearing Sally Hansans Coral reef or essie cute as a button. I am sorry that I don't remember what I was wearing  And about Dainty, I really like the staying power the color will start to fade a little after 2 hours wish is just for me and I have combination skin. Even though I have to re-aply the color after four hours or so the color is so amazing that It's soooo worth it!!! I hope this helped if you have any questions of the other stuff please ask  Thank you xoxo Robin


----------



## MACkilledme (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for your answer ! I'll check the polishes  and Dainty of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks again !


----------

